# Undocking IBM R60



## Oberon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm just wondering is there any other (other than shutting down computer) method to undock my laptop? I've tried to press undock button both on computer and dock station but after few led light blinks everything backs to normal ( dock led lights continuously)

If i try to force detach system crashes. Is there any software way to unregister attached devices? 

Thx
Rafal


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not a developer, but if I had to guess, it's that a driver that hasn't been explicitly (re)written to safely and cleanly handle detachment will probably always cause problems.

I would just about bet that there is work going on in this area.  You might ask around on the freebsd-mobile@ list.


----------

